# Nutcracker syndrome



## Happylife  (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello everyone,

How do we code nutcracker syndrome. Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Jun 29, 2015)

I think the closest you will find is stricture of an artery 447.1 (in this case, renal).


----------

